# II Project Impala and restro 65 Bonnie



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Well am off from Work and its snowing....So I pick up from I left off back in august. I'm still far from finishing a lot of details needs to be added espeacially to the way I want it. I'm also putting together an old model built back in 1989-90 it fell apart while moving from the bronx and some how I lost the original engine so am adding a Caddy engine. *


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Part II*

























































*Stay tune for part III.....:thumbsup:*


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Lookin super sharp dude! Very nice!


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

whiskeyrat said:


> Lookin super sharp dude! Very nice!


*Thank you its not as great as yours or other of your skills But I do love cars and I take my time at it. If I had more time then I'll bring up a level or two to built them authentically as possible (Like you Charger) I hope to learn more as I go and this time stay with it.....Again thank you and keep up the Great work you do best!...:thumbsup:*


----------



## aristoi (Jan 30, 2014)

very very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

aristoi said:


> very very nice. :thumbsup:


*Thanks Buddy!, hopefully today I can start again with the project now that its snowing....:thumbsup:*


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Any progress? Looked like she was almost finished...


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Not Yet*



whiskeyrat said:


> Any progress? Looked like she was almost finished...


*Not Yet?, I've been working long hours lately at the Post Office. Am hoping for this Sunday??...:thumbsup:*


----------

